# Green breastmilk



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I pumped today cause I want to try giving DS a bottle. The milk came out with a slight tinge of green. I have 8 other bottles frozen and all those bottles of milk were white or a little bit yellowish. Only thing I had last night for dinner that was green was a green pepper in stir fry. And only other thing different was that I took a B complex vitamin. My breasts don't hurt, I havne't been on any medicine. Breastfeeding is going wonderfull. Any ideas?


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't have any specific info for you, but I didn't want to read without posting. It's completely normal for breastmilk to have a bluish or greenish tinge. I know I've read a bunch here about it, so a search should provide you with lots of info. Or just wait a few minutes and all the smart mamas will tell you everything!


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

that would be a cool science experiment to see what you could eat to change the colour of your breastmilk... makes me want to pump some to see








i was on a carrot juice binge awhile ago, i should have pumped im pretty positive i would have had slightly orange milk









heres a relevant link...
http://parenting.ivillage.com/newbor...,,3wvl,00.html

heh im sorry but i think this is one of the coolest things ever


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

The normal color of breastmilk can range from white, to cream colored, to yellow, to green, or even blueish. Don't worry, it's fine and normal!

Bec


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

it's the B vitamin. It turns your pee greenish too. Same thing happens to me and her ped says it's fine........


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

Normal!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

That's sounds normal to me. BM often has a bluish or green tinge.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have heard b complex CAN turn you milk green


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Not sure what causes it but I recently pumped some blue tinted milk







I kept asking dh if it really looked blue or if I was seeing things.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

My gets pretty green or yellow when I take vitamins or fenugreek. And with fenugreek it smells sort of like hay.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

I pumped bright green milk a couple times. The first time I was so freaked out thinking that it was residual detergent in the bottle that I dumped it. When it happened a couple more times, I didn't worry about it anymore. I did notice that when my milk was green, it was after I had been feeling somewhat engorged and it looked like I pumped out a lot of foremilk with very little fat. Makes sense since the fat in milk is what makes it look more white.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Yep, B Complex Vitamins will turn your milk green, and as the PP said, your urine will be flourescent also!


----------

